# Need router to connect desktop and tablet



## ajayritik (Oct 28, 2011)

I have recently purchased a tablet which I would want to connnect to internet using WI-FI. Currently useing Belkin G wireless router of friend to connect both dekstop and tablet but I need to buy one for myself. So can I have some suggestions. 

I have ADSL routers from BSNL and airtel however since I have Beam Cable now which is fiber connection I don' think I can connect using these existing routers. 

Will be primarily using to connect desktop and tablet for connection only in the same room or at the most same floor.

I read somewhere that G Routers are little outdated. I wouldn't like to shell out much money.

So what are my options?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 28, 2011)

D-link 2750 Adsl router.. priced arnd 2k


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 29, 2011)

Guys any more suggestions!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 29, 2011)

Flipkart: Belkin Basic Router (N150): Router
Flipkart: Asus RT-N10: Router


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 5, 2011)

I would need the router mostly to connect to my tab or my mobile mostly in the same room or max same floor. Ideally would want anything which doesn't cost much. I have one that I'm using currently Belkin G Wireless router(friend) which is supposed to be 1.1k. Is it good enought?


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Nov 6, 2011)

G router is good enough for your needs. Choose from Linksys, Netgear or Belkin (in that order of preference). Since I have worked for linksys in the past, obviously, I'm biased. 

A few months ago, I bought a Linksys WRT120N from ebay for 1700 INR including the shipping. Very satisfied with the purchase. I use it to access internet on my macbook (wireless/wired), a windows pc (ethernet/wired, on ground floor), a Nokia E63 (wireless) and a galaxy fit (wireless). The wireless signal reaches from the ground floor to the second floor (haven't tested beyond that).

It'd be a wise decision to spend a little bit more and invest in an n router though.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 6, 2011)

Buy a N router to be more 'future proof' and if your devices support 802.11n then file transfer speed between two computers will increase a lot.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 7, 2011)

To sum up if u get an n router over G u will get
1.Better speeds
2.Better Range
3.Dual band(u can switch to 5ghz decreases interference)
4.Future proof


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks all for your suggestions. Since I'm a little tight on the budget I will have to wait for sometime and as suggested by you all I will go for the N series router. 

Also guys wanted to check using the wireless router will I be able to connect my tablet or mobile to my Desktop. If so please let me know how to do this.

I may switch to other internet provider(BSNL/Airtel) maybe ADSL so in that case this router may not be useful. I already have a wireless router for ADSL connection. 

So will take a call based on this.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 9, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Also guys wanted to check using the wireless router will I be able to connect my tablet or mobile to my Desktop. If so please let me know how to do this.



Guys any suggestions!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 9, 2011)

if the phone or tablet is android then its possible


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 10, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> if the phone or tablet is android then its possible



How do I do this? Can you help me?

Will this help?

*www.techenclave.com/dvdstoredelhi/asus-usb-n10-150mbps-wi-fi-179901.html


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 10, 2011)

install WiFi File Explorer in phone to copy files to & from phone to pc via wifi


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 10, 2011)

mithun in the post above yours I have given a link which gives details about a WIFI adapter. Do you think it will serve my purpose?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 10, 2011)

yes u can use that with connectify to connect the tab & mobiles but i suggest to  get the router itself rather than the adapter even a g router will give u better performance than the adapter
TP-LINK 54Mbps wireless router TL-WR340G -3yrs wrnty | eBay


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok Guys I'm ready to shell out more money and go for something under 2k. 
Kindly let me know the best model available.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 12, 2011)

get this @2.2K will give full speed 300 mbps 
Flipkart: Asus RT-N12: Router


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 12, 2011)

Bhaiyya Mithun firstly I was planning around 1k now I thought something around 1.8k aur aapne to ek dum 2k bol diya.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 13, 2011)

bro 200bucks is not a great deal but see what u r getting in that


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 14, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> bro 200bucks is not a great deal but see what u r getting in that



Checked in some forums that some routers are not working with beam cable connection. I'm now getting skeptical buying the router.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 18, 2011)

How about this one?
ASUS RT-N13U


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 18, 2011)

its a very good router


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 19, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> How about this one?
> ASUS RT-N13U



Very good router. If have plan of buying, go for it.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 20, 2011)

In one of the sites they were saying that only one of the routers available in the market supports saving the password for Beam Cable login.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 20, 2011)

Flipkart: Netgear Wireless-N 150 Router: Router bought this for rs 1400 n its good


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2011)

prabhu.wali said:


> Flipkart: Netgear Wireless-N 150 Router: Router bought this for rs 1400 n its good



Congrats on your purchase!!


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 22, 2011)

prabhu.wali said:


> Flipkart: Netgear Wireless-N 150 Router: Router bought this for rs 1400 n its good



Its available for Rs 1280 in one of the computer outlets here in Hyd.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2011)

Finally bought Net Gear Wireless N 150 router.
But regretting buying it.


----------

